# Where to install the boost gauge? which pipe? air / fuel ?



## 1.8Tjettta01 (Nov 12, 2007)

does anyone know which pipe to cut install the boost gauge? for the T valve? which pipe do i put it on??? anyone got any pics??? of their boost gauge? how to install boost gauge?
i don't want to cut the wrong pipe!!


----------



## Y2kPython (May 31, 2003)

I tapped into the line that goes to the FPR.


----------



## black wolfsburg 99 (May 7, 2005)

*Re: (Y2kPython)*

http://www.ottawa-vdubbing.com...39070 http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## 02GTIFREESKIER (Oct 3, 2006)

*Re: (black wolfsburg 99)*

This best line to tap is the one coming off the intake mani. Its really eassy to do.


----------



## Teknojnky (Jun 1, 2002)

*Re: (02GTIFREESKIER)*

At first I put mine on the fpr, then I changed it to the line on the dv. Personally, I preffer it on the dv.


----------



## Mike431635 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Re: (Teknojnky)*

Directions with the 42DD kit said FPR line, so that's where mine is. Never had any problems, I've been running it there for over a year.


----------



## 1.8Tjettta01 (Nov 12, 2007)

Where the FPR?


----------



## 03GTIK04 (Dec 2, 2007)

look at your fuel rail...u will see a little metal cylinder to at the end of it...with a 3/16 rubber line going into it....cut that and put the T in between where it was cut...and run the line into the gromet in the firewall...took me about 10min yesterday to do it over all time


----------



## 1.8Tjettta01 (Nov 12, 2007)

*Re: (Teknojnky)*

OK, which one?? someone use their paint program and point it out to me? with a BIG arrow! i want this cut to be a one time deal, cutting the wrong pipe is my biggest fear. dam boost gauge didn't come with instructions! ((jetta instructions that is))


----------



## 1.8Tjettta01 (Nov 12, 2007)

*Re: (03GTIK04)*

show me a pic, or point it out in my pictures i posted. thanks!


----------



## 03GTIK04 (Dec 2, 2007)

look at the 1st pic....see the metal FPR basically in the top center that has the little hose coming out from it with the metal clamp....snip that and put the T in there...


----------



## 1.8Tjettta01 (Nov 12, 2007)

*Re: (03GTIK04)*

hold on... posting pic..


----------



## 1.8Tjettta01 (Nov 12, 2007)

*Re: (1.8Tjettta01)*

so your saying, cut this pipe?? correct?? and put my T valve there? correct?


----------



## 03GTIK04 (Dec 2, 2007)

yes sir


----------



## 1.8Tjettta01 (Nov 12, 2007)

*Re: (03GTIK04)*

thank you!!!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 03GTIK04 (Dec 2, 2007)

no problem...now i needa get a new guage myself...mines only up to 20psi and while the car is off my gauge reads 1 psi lol...need a 30psi gauge that reads 0 when off instead...will probably sell it for 20$ shipped


----------



## 1.8Tjettta01 (Nov 12, 2007)

http://www.podi.ca/Installation.aspx


----------



## Teknojnky (Jun 1, 2002)

*Re: (1.8Tjettta01)*

don't cut. go to an autoparts store and grab a 6" piece of rubber tubing.


----------



## RoflsaurusRex (Nov 9, 2007)

*Re: (Teknojnky)*

although this is a pic of my very broken coil pack,
you can see how i did it..










_Modified by RoflsaurusRex at 6:56 AM 12-28-2007_


----------



## RoflsaurusRex (Nov 9, 2007)

*Re: (Teknojnky)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Teknojnky* »_don't cut. go to an autoparts store and grab a 6" piece of rubber tubing.

autozone ftw... I hate cutting things i can't easily replace!!!!


_Modified by RoflsaurusRex at 6:57 AM 12-28-2007_


----------



## 1.8Tjettta01 (Nov 12, 2007)

*Re: (RoflsaurusRex)*

OK well i haven't done anything yet, well, you attached yours to your DV? sheesh i'm getting different answers. SO should i attach it to my DV or to my FPR?? they both will have the same readings i hope.


----------



## 1.8Tjettta01 (Nov 12, 2007)

*Re: (1.8Tjettta01)*

ALright took me about 6 hours to do the lighting and get my boost gauge lit. i hate cutting into wires. always my biggest fear is getting shocked. well i'm gonna post pics on it so you guys can see how i did. NOW the next trick, finding a hole beneath my firewall. ... for the nylon pipe...


----------



## 1.8Tjettta01 (Nov 12, 2007)

*Re: (1.8Tjettta01)*


----------



## 1.8Tjettta01 (Nov 12, 2007)

I'm gonna go buy some rubber hoseing to attach it to my DV. it doesn't sound too smart cutting the FPR. SO i'm pipe'n to the DV!


----------



## 1.8Tjettta01 (Nov 12, 2007)

I SERIOUSLY have no idea how you guys got through the firewall, theres all this cotton type coating around the firewall underneath the pedals. whats a guy to do!!! oh wait.. heres a way!


----------



## 1.8Tjettta01 (Nov 12, 2007)

gotta love it,


----------



## hiphopdub (Dec 30, 2005)

*Re: Where to install the boost gauge? which pipe? air / fuel ? (1.8Tjettta01)*

anyone have a pic of how the electrical wiring looks like behind the boost gauge? im assuming its for the led. is it solder'd on? please post picture.


----------



## dknl (Jul 1, 2002)

*Re: (1.8Tjettta01)*









^^never seen that done before^^
No need to route the nylon tubing there...

there is a grommet leading into the cabin through the firewall 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3067947
it's the pic with the finger pointing to it








OH and it was in the a reply 3rd or 4th post after yours...could have just followed that










_Modified by dknl at 10:04 AM 3-24-2008_


----------



## natsilver (Sep 2, 2005)

*Re: (1.8Tjettta01)*

So you have your boost gauge tubing running through your door jamb???? Interesting.


----------



## dknl (Jul 1, 2002)

why didn't u just remove that lower panel instead of prying it back? it would have been what...2 more screws to remove?
I was going to post FAQ link to show you how but I see u already linked the FAQ Boost gauge install DIY post to this one ....I'm not sure this is a good way to do it











_Modified by dknl at 4:52 AM 3-25-2008_


----------



## igotaprestent4u (Nov 2, 2002)

*Re: (natsilver)*


_Quote, originally posted by *natsilver* »_So you have your boost gauge tubing running through your door jamb???? Interesting.

it is easier just to run it through the gromet near your brake booster.


----------



## seatleonfr (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: (03GTIK04)*

Wouldn't it be easier to remove the vacuum to the fpr place a t-piece then a short bit of vacuum tube back to the fpr?


----------



## vdubislander (May 30, 2008)

*Re: (seatleonfr)*

pull that braided hose of the fpr it'll be going out soon anyway as with all the other braided hoses. attach a short vacuum tube(autozone)to the fpr then a T-connector another short vacuum tube back to under the intake man. and finally another tube that your boost gauge tube will fit. WOW sounds like a lot of tubes but really only three. good luck and post pic.


----------



## 20V BUG (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: (vdubislander)*

WOW








I must say that is the most complicated install of a boost gauge I have ever seen. You should have just punched a hole in the grommet firewall behind the dash to run the tube, I think it will end up pinched in that door jamb area. 
You should have just used one of these 








rather than that fancy wiring solution you came up with. 
But hey, as long as you are happy with it and it works.










_Modified by 20V BUG at 4:34 AM 6-18-2008_


----------



## ryannorris16 (Apr 7, 2008)

^^thats what i did, took about 30 mins.


----------



## vovamir (Jul 10, 2007)

I dont really know what to say about the door jam routing, but using the firewall gromet near the brake booster seems like a much simpler/safer option. Just dig around and you will find it.
As for "stabed a hole through my console







" ... you didnt need to do that either. I simply unclipped the console "braket", routed the wiring/tubing under it, and clipped it back into place on top of everything.


----------



## MightyDSM (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: (vovamir)*

Wow, never seen such a complicated boost gauge install








There's a rubber gromet on the firewall right next to the brake booster...somewhere behind your DV. And you SHOULD use the FPR line, not the DV line


----------



## shotokanman (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: (MightyDSM)*

I bought the same kit, the instructions were very clear for the install. One thing I found when I tightened the vacuum hose on the back of the gauge is that it turned the internals on the gauge moving the needle back off zero. I didn't notice it until I started the car to see if it worked and noticed that I was pulling tons of vacuum at idle. Moved it back to zero and it works great!


----------



## 1.8Tjettta01 (Nov 12, 2007)

yeah be careful..... not too over twist the back of the gauge. i was careful.
things with me tend to be complicated when a company doesn't send good instructions. its just figuring it out on your own. On top of it , this was my first installation on my car. SINCE the boost gauge is the best thing to get on your VW.
Yeah i wish i could find the hole to the brake booster. there is a alot of carpet that is glued on. I'm going to need a picture where it is. otherwise i wouldn't of have gone through the side of the door.
Complicated install yes. Does it work? Yes.
Yeah i didn't like the idea of stabbing through my console either. I actually could not get it unclipped. i didn't want to break that either. its just a small hole. I murdered my car! ah! stab stab!
THE FPR.... I don't even want to touch it. everything is nice and tight and secure. the DV is just much easier to work with rather than dealing with a HOT engine burning and Melting your nylon tubing.....hey.. .. sh**t happens!
As far as my installation goes, you learn from other peoples mistakes and find a better way. I just have realistic pictures which are a lil more in depth than other posts i saw.
Hey, whatever i did, it works! i'm happy.


----------



## michael l england (Feb 9, 2007)

*Re: Where to install the boost gauge? which pipe? air / fuel ? (1.8Tjettta01)*

run it off the intake manifold that is going to give you the most accurate reading


----------



## MightyDSM (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: (1.8Tjettta01)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.8Tjettta01* »_yeah be careful..... not too over twist the back of the gauge. i was careful.
things with me tend to be complicated when a company doesn't send good instructions. its just figuring it out on your own. On top of it , this was my first installation on my car. SINCE the boost gauge is the best thing to get on your VW.
Yeah i wish i could find the hole to the brake booster. there is a alot of carpet that is glued on. I'm going to need a picture where it is. otherwise i wouldn't of have gone through the side of the door.
Complicated install yes. Does it work? Yes.
Yeah i didn't like the idea of stabbing through my console either. I actually could not get it unclipped. i didn't want to break that either. its just a small hole. I murdered my car! ah! stab stab!
THE FPR.... I don't even want to touch it. everything is nice and tight and secure. the DV is just much easier to work with rather than dealing with a HOT engine burning and Melting your nylon tubing.....hey.. .. sh**t happens!
As far as my installation goes, you learn from other peoples mistakes and find a better way. I just have realistic pictures which are a lil more in depth than other posts i saw.
Hey, whatever i did, it works! i'm happy.


Search for a DIY on how to install boost gauge, and there should be one with 42dd pod and vdo gauge. It has a picture of that hole.
As for the FPR, there isn't anything to worry about. Cut the line few inches away from the FPR with wire cutter, plug the T fitting and ta-da...really simple. You can find the small nipple on the intake manifold but it's hard to reach.


----------



## renegdewolf (Aug 12, 2007)

*Re: (MightyDSM)*

Dam I couldn't see the pix (at work) but all the comments this had to the most unique install ever


----------



## Boostin20v (Mar 22, 2000)

*FV-QR*

No reason to bump a 9 month old thread, especially when there are better ways of doing these installs (like this thread: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1512666)


----------

